# E-Collar recommendations



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking for a recommendation for a e-collar.

The use is mainly for hiking in the bush and being off lead in high traffic areas (the park near my building that is fenced on three sides) although I may use it for training later on as well.

I am mostly at this point wanting it for the stim function as Stark has excellent recall but with the temptation of squirrels, bunnies and other critters we come across I want to ensure that I have some extra control.

I usually correct with a touch (on the shoulder) coupled with a verbal cue but if he is a distance away from me it is hard to do that.

I was looking at these:

1900NCP Dogtra Remote Training Collar, electric collar dog training, we ship worldwide - DogSport Gear

280NCP Dogtra Remote Training Collar, electric collar dog training, we ship worldwide - DogSport Gear

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Electric Dog Training Collars, E-collar Batteries, Shock Collar Repair Services-Reconditioned Remote Trainers is my favorite place to get e-collars. And if you get a reconditioned one it's a huge savings and they come like new. PLUS very good customer service.

I like the Tritronics Sports Reconditioned Tri-Tronics Sport Basic G3
but Dogtra is another good brand.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd go with the 1900 (if you do end up buying from that company, please let me know how it goes, I need a new one).
I have just a cheap one right now that does the job but doesn't have many features. The next one I get must be rechargeable (battieries for those suckers are like $20), waterproof and have a battery level indicator (nothin' better than buying a new battery just to find out someone (not gonna name names) messed with the settings).


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have the Dogtra 282 ( same as 280 but the two dog model). I've found it very reliable and I like the variation of levels of stim plus the vibrate.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Different models "hit" differently. In technical terms the rise/fall times and the dwell times of the wave are different. Based on the dog's temperament one will suit better than the other. In layman's terms one will feel like a pin prick to a razor blade while the other will feel like a soft nudge to a sledge hammer based on the level. This makes the difference between instant aggression or compliance depending on the temperament of the dog. 

Without knowing the dog, best way is to try different models while someone experienced uses the leash to pair with the electric. Based on the results you make a selection. Definitely get someone experienced to help you teach the dog how to get out of the pressure. 

The Dogtra's are like pin pricks, the Tritronics like nudges, Schecker like a sledge hammer. Each will suit a particular temperament type more than the other.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.



Packen said:


> Different models "hit" differently. In technical terms the rise/fall times and the dwell times of the wave are different. Based on the dog's temperament one will suit better than the other. Without knowing the dog, best way is to try different models while someone experienced uses the leash to pair with the electric. Based on the results you make a selection. Definitely get someone experienced to help you teach the dog how to get out of the pressure.


I will definitely get someone to help me choose but I am ordering it online because there isn't anywhere to purchase them in my area.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I meant try different models used by your club members then make a selection based on results. With some dogs having 2 receivers get much better results as compared to using 1 receiver. Some dogs instinctively move towards the stim, some move away, you can counter the lateral response by using 2 recievers on each side of the neck, or use 1 to help with the particular exercise based on the directional response. Just different options to consider/learn before ordering.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah the good old Schecker sledge hammer!

Ike's "regular" e-collar is the tri-tronics with two receivers (on each side of the neck like Packen described).


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the 1900...although I lost the transmitter about 6 months ago and need to order a new one  
But it is a great collar, I have no complaints, and their customer service is very good too. 
If you search around you might be able to find it a little cheaper...I found this one for 210...
Dogtra 1900 Ncp Training Collar, Dogtra Field Star Electronic Dog Training Kit


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I also have the 1900NCP and I've got no complaints. It's a great collar. I love how my dog can go swimming with it on and I don't have to worry.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a 3502NCP and its awesome.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have an older Dogtra (forget the model). I just wanted to say that I love Dogtras customer service. If you send them a collar/remote for repair they get it done super fast and returned back to you in no time (although, I assume it might take an extra day or two to get to a different country).


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have the Sport Dog FieldTrainer 400. It's awesome!!! 

FieldTrainer® 400 - SportDOG 

I've had it for 3 years, never changed the battery. It has a charger for both the remote and the collar. You can also change the collar to something different, it's not a built in unit to the collar. I really like it.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got the 2 collar Dogtra 2300, haven't used it yet, but it looks very well made and sturdy.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

I use a 1900 as well, but I really hope you have had a **** of a lot of training on using them, and your dog has even more before you even consider using one to guide an off lead dog in high traffic areas.

The 280 is going to have a smaller receiver, but I had issues with mine, and love that the 1900 has a tester included so that I can double check the functionality of my collar every couple of weeks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your recommendations.

The two people that I know who use them have the 1900 so I will try that and see how it goes.

I would like to try others as well but not too many people around here use the e-collars. I am headed to a trial this month so will ask my breeder and friends to bring theirs so I can try it afterwards.

JMoney - yes, I have people who are experienced in using the collar and my dog is at a point in his training where I think it can be useful.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

*DT Systems*

DT Systems

DT Systems makes an excellent electronic collar. Look for these kinds of features in an electronic collar that will be handy to have: 

1800 Yard (1 Mile) Range
Multiple Levels of Intensity adjusted from the Transmitter
Digital Technology to Maximize Power
Internal Collar Antenna System
Mild Stimulation
Built-In Safety Shut-Off
Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery System
Completely Waterproof Transmitters and Collars
Positive Vibration
Jump and Rise Stimulations available


----------

